# new S&W governor



## caloy

Hi! Just wondering if any of you guys saw the new S&W governor at the shotshow. Comparing it to the taurus judge,it has 6 instead of 5 in cylinder and fires 410,45 LC and 45ACP in whatever combination in the cylinder(at least that's what I read so far) . My question is do you need moonclips to use the 45ACP and if you do how do you mix the 410 shotshell in same cylinder. How do you guys feel about this move by S&W to follow the same direction TAURUS did with the judge. I ,personally did not get the judge just because it's a taurus but now that S&W has the governor I might be interested in acquiring one. MSRP for governor starts at $679 with CT grip $900? ,release date sometime February'2011.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Yes, using .45 ACP cartridges will require the use of clips, 1/2-moon or full-moon.

S&W's "Governor" is no better an idea than Taurus's "Judge." It's merely more expensive.
The .410 shotgun shell, regardless of what comes out of it, is inadequate for self-protection. The .45 "Long" Colt and the .45 ACP deliver very similar ballistics, although the .45 "Long" Colt delivers a heavier bullet going slightly slower.

But if you're going to shoot .45 "Long" Colt or .45 ACP cartridges, why not start off with a pistol that fires one of them (or both) out of a properly-sized cylinder, rather than the inaccuracy-promoting, too-long cylinders of the "Governor" and the "Judge"?

Both the "Governor" and the "Judge" are merely gimmicks, their design criteria being to part you from your money. The only beneficiary, were you to buy one, would be the manufacturer's sales force.


----------



## bruce333

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Both the "Governor" and the "Judge" are merely gimmicks, their design criteria being to part you from your money. The only beneficiary, were you to buy one, would be the manufacturer's sales force.


----------



## caloy

Here's the Video and another Video

Attach are the youtube videolinks for your added info. I kinda like the looks of it better than the taurus judge.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

caloy said:


> ...I kinda like the looks of it better than the taurus judge.


Quoting the second video: "...And it's also black!"


----------



## ozzy

WHY? It's a bad marketing gimmick as far as I'm concerned. I would still rather have a auto with 2 back-up mags for a total of 31 rounds. I only carry the gun with no xtras, I like dangerous.


----------



## Ala Tom

People should be aware this is a very short-range weapon, good up to about 10 feet. I was having a nice day shooting my .22 on an indoor range when a guy came in and took the lane next to me. (We actually stand in booths so you don't see what your neighbor is shooting.) He set a "man" target at about 5 feet where I could barely see it. The BLAM from his gun almost lifted me off my feet. But I am sure it was just one shot. Yet I looked at his target and the entire torso was full of small to medium holes with a couple of holes you could put a finger through. It was a Taurus Judge he had just bought on sale and he was checking it out. He had 410 shells filled with a mix from bird to buck shot with a couple of 9 mm bullets included. The 5 foot shot would have been devastating. This is what you need when you answer the door and there's a guy pointing a gun at you asking for money.

But he moved the target back to 10-12 feet. The only holes in the torso were the smaller shot. Most of the larger shot and the bullets missed. It looked like the bullets tumbled. Of course the subject would have died of fright!

But for the door attack I could put three quikies into a guy with my .40 and be just as effective.


----------



## mag318

My local gun shop just received his first allotment of Governors. I was hoping I wouldn't like it but holding it in my hand I really liked it, and the price was right so I bought it. First off this is a very well built revolver and it feels very good in hand. The action is extremely smooth with that perfect S&W timing. When I first saw photos of it I thought it was ugly, but no so in person. It comes with several full moon clips for 45 acp plus 6 1/3 moon clips that hold 2 rounds. Now that is neat, you can really mix and match loads with these new clips. For those who think these 410/45 revolvers are useless go to You-Tube and click on Hickok45s test of a 3" Taurus Judge. Besides the super wide close in patterns he shoots a gong at 80 yards with ease. I haven't shot mine yet but will sometime this weekend and report back. The Judge has been a tremendous success for Taurus so S&W wisely entered this segment of the market with what I feel is a superior product. Time will tell......


----------



## HARTLOCK

I shot a buddies taurs judge, and really was impressed by the pattern his shot, shooting
at sticks and other floating objects in the river on his place in Pearsall, Texas. The thing
that surprised me the most was the recoil. I wasnt expecting it to kick as hard as it did.
It wasnt that bad, but surprised me, anyway. I wouldnt buy one, but I could see that
if you were in an area that had lots of snakes how it could come in handy.


----------



## Packard

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Yes, using .45 ACP cartridges will require the use of clips, 1/2-moon or full-moon.
> 
> S&W's "Governor" is no better an idea than Taurus's "Judge." It's merely more expensive.
> The .410 shotgun shell, regardless of what comes out of it, is inadequate for self-protection. The .45 "Long" Colt and the .45 ACP deliver very similar ballistics, although the .45 "Long" Colt delivers a heavier bullet going slightly slower.
> 
> But if you're going to shoot .45 "Long" Colt or .45 ACP cartridges, why not start off with a pistol that fires one of them (or both) out of a properly-sized cylinder, rather than the inaccuracy-promoting, too-long cylinders of the "Governor" and the "Judge"?
> 
> Both the "Governor" and the "Judge" are merely gimmicks, their design criteria being to part you from your money. The only beneficiary, were you to buy one, would be the manufacturer's sales force.


I agree that this is not a very good idea for a handgun, but "It's merely more expensive." overlooks the manufacturing quality differences.

As for its application: When I used to climb in Red Rock Canyon (outside of Vegas) I would have liked to have one around--we would disturb one or more rattlesnakes a day. I would imagine this is a good snake gun.

I think this would make a fine assassin's gun if noise is not an issue. It leaves behind no casings and no ballistically traceable slugs. To achieve the same result in a semi-auto you could easily swap out the barrel, but you'd probably need a pistol smith to swap out the firing pin and extractor.

So, in the end, a good, very close range assassin's weapon.


----------



## Overkill0084

The Judge is an answer to a question I've never thought to ask.
The Governor is a more expensive answer to that same question.
If one must have a revolver that fires a .410 shotgun cartridge for some reason, then spend the extra money and get the S&W.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Packard said:


> ...When I used to climb in Red Rock Canyon (outside of Vegas) I would have liked to have [a Judge or a Governor] around--we would disturb one or more rattlesnakes a day. I would imagine this is a good snake gun.


When I used to shoot at an established range in the California high desert, I would see lots of rattlesnakes, all of whom I would quietly avoid. Those snakes ate the rats which destroyed our rifle targets by eating both paste and canvas. The snakes were doing us a favor, so all of us who used that range were pleased and content to leave those useful snakes alone.



Packard said:


> ...I think this would make a fine assassin's gun if noise is not an issue. It leaves behind no casings and no ballistically traceable slugs. To achieve the same result in a semi-auto you could easily swap out the barrel, but you'd probably need a pistol smith to swap out the firing pin and extractor.
> So, in the end, a good, very close range assassin's weapon.


Were I a professional assassin, I would prefer not to get that close to my assigned target. To make a successful one-shot kill with a Judge or a Governor, one would have to be at muzzle-against-belly range, which would give the victim some amount of adversarial advantage.
Also, were I a professional assassin, any gun I would use would not be traceable to me. Further, I am pretty sure that professional killers do not go to popular gun shops to procure their weapons, just as they do not fill out federal and state paperwork, so any attempt at a casing or rifling-marks trace would be futile. Such a trace would lead exactly nowhere.


----------



## RogerDane

Well, "if" this revolver attracts more people to the shooting sports than it is "good" no matter that (perhaps) more experienced or practiced shooters prefer "their own" ideals. We are at a crossroads in America where a very large number of people have put into power groups that HATE shooters not because we 'shoot' or 'own guns' but because we represent the "ultimate" response to oppression and dictators. This S&W is not a 'bad' revolver nor does it 'suck' (as I saw on another forum someplace) and it has limitations and some might not want not want to kill rattlesnakes with it BUT if 10000 people are introduced to shooting because the firearm has a certain appeal to folks who might not have the time to get 2" groups at 5 yards than that IS GOOD for all of us who 'do' and I know a lot of men and some larger number of women who would like a little spread at 3 yards and feel comfortable at that... and if anyone wants to stand in front of the .410 with a blanket at 3 yards because they heard it won't penetrate, well... hey, who's stopping you. All stay safe!


----------



## Lauvredis

I tried them out and I find them to be heavy weapons. The S & W has a much smoother trigger pull and it is an improvement.
But, now you can purchase pellet ammo for all size pistols, 22lr, 9mm, 80 special, 45 etc. CCI is the mfg. I ordered some 
yesterday and expect delivery on the 22nd of August.
Larry.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

RogerDane said:


> ...I know a lot of men and some larger number of women who would like a little spread at 3 yards and feel comfortable at that... and if anyone wants to stand in front of the .410 with a blanket at 3 yards because they heard it won't penetrate, well... hey, who's stopping you...


The real issue, regardless of the recruiting angle, is that both Judge and Governor will be pretty ineffective at stopping fights.
And we all need to remember that to stop fights is the only appropriate reason for carrying a concealed defensive weapon.
A new shooter who has been gulled into believing that his or her Judge or Governor will stop a fight at even the closest range may find him- or herself in even graver danger than before any shot was fired. The time would've been better spent dialing 911, running away, or seeking cover-or all of the above.


----------



## RogerDane

Steve M1911A1 said:


> The real issue, regardless of the recruiting angle, is that both Judge and Governor will be pretty ineffective at stopping fights.
> And we all need to remember that to stop fights is the only appropriate reason for carrying a concealed defensive weapon.
> A new shooter who has been gulled into believing that his or her Judge or Governor will stop a fight at even the closest range may find him- or herself in even graver danger than before any shot was fired. The time would've been better spent dialing 911, running away, or seeking cover-or all of the above.


One of the interesting aspects of gun magazine subscriptions is reading the 'first hand' reports of gun use in stopping or interrupting crimes. Interestingly there are numerous ones where the presence of a handgun in someones hand "stopped the crime", no shots fired. I've seen a man take a slug in the chest and keep moving and I've seen a guy get hit in the forehead with a (ready?) .25 and stop, not go down but stop dead still and sit down. I think that folks buy a gun that fits their nature... many of us shoot often and have developed skills that allow for accurate shooting and we hope that carries over into any real world incident. Some folks won't take the time and yet any single projectile 'bullet' needs guidance while some of these shot based (00 no less) revolvers might just hurt someone enough to make them reconsider. But I do not disagree that gun ownership really does demand practice and familiarity. And if evasion is viable, yeah... that too. 911? Hmmm, not in the major city where I love, the 'Angles' here are slow in responding and even on hot calls can take a good ten minutes... if all I had was spray and pray vs. ten minutes, well...


----------



## DaveShooter

*S&W Gov*

I like my Gov very much. S&W Gov that is. I bet the bad guy won't ask for a 2-nd round if you know what breaks out.
It is a good self defense weapon and with the new 410 ,and 45 acp, and 45 long colt rounds. It will get the job done for sure. So don't kid yourself I own one as well as other firearms and the S&W Gov Rocks on!!!!!


----------



## Cat

S&w on top of their game,With that new baby in the house.Judge is nice,But the governor is much better. Well both pistol's are for people that can't see good.. Just point and shoot.


----------



## Packard

Steve M1911A1 said:


> *The real issue, regardless of the recruiting angle, is that both Judge and Governor will be pretty ineffective at stopping fights.*And we all need to remember that to stop fights is the only appropriate reason for carrying a concealed defensive weapon.
> A new shooter who has been gulled into believing that his or her Judge or Governor will stop a fight at even the closest range may find him- or herself in even graver danger than before any shot was fired. The time would've been better spent dialing 911, running away, or seeking cover-or all of the above.


Steve,

As I recall you carry a .45 acp for personal protection. Is this a "pretty ineffective" round? Why carry it then?

The Governor will shoot the .45 acp and the slightly more powerful .45 Long Colt.

So in my opinion this is fine as a personal defense weapon. I'm not a fan of the .410 for personal defense out of a short barrel at 7 yards. But at point blank distances I would imagine it would do extensive damage with little or no over-penetration. With shot shells loaded I think this is a 5 to 10 foot shooter.

With .45 acp or .45 Long Colt I think this would make a very effective man-stopper. However if .45 is your carry round, then a Night Guard might be a better choice.

(Visually, the long cylinder to accommodate the .410 shot shells looks out of proportion to the rest of the gun. I'm getting used to the look, but my first impression was "awkward".)


----------



## DaveShooter

Packard said:


> Steve,
> 
> As I recall you carry a .45 acp for personal protection. Is this a "pretty ineffective" round? Why carry it then?
> 
> The Governor will shoot the .45 acp and the slightly more powerful .45 Long Colt.
> 
> So in my opinion this is fine as a personal defense weapon. I'm not a fan of the .410 for personal defense out of a short barrel at 7 yards. But at point blank distances I would imagine it would do extensive damage with little or no penetration. With shot shells loaded I think this is a 5 to 10 foot shooter.
> 
> With .45 acp or .45 Long Colt I think this would make a very effective man-stopper. However if .45 is your carry round, then a Night Guard might be a better choice.
> 
> (Visually, the long cylinder to accommodate the .410 shot shells looks out of proportion to the rest of the gun. I'm getting used to the look, but my first impression was "awkward".)


Very well put or said. I just talked with a guy whom works for S&W, they just had employee days 600 folks work for S&W they fired the S&W Gov with no problems at all for 4-hrs straight. If someone has any doubts about this weapon try one out with 45 acp, 45 long colt, and 410 fed, or winchester PDX1 ammo, It sure will change your way of thinking on this revolver. I have had Taurus's This product the S&W Gov- beats Taurus all to pieces.
I have also fired all types of 1911 and other revolvers in all types of cal's. I will take the S&W Gov for up close and personel, and in a dark no light room for the BG, and to each their own......


----------



## Cat

Here people,The test of the 410. D Dupleks 410 gauge Dupo 7 expanding slug 4-layer jeans denim gelatin test - YouTube


----------



## Steve M1911A1

*Packard* and *Dave*;
If you wish to use either the .45 ACP or the .45 "Long" Colt round, why buy a Governor? Instead, buy a pistol that is purpose-chambered for the round you want to use.
Because of its long cylinder, the shorter .45 ACP and .45 "Long" Colt rounds will not perform anywhere nearly as well in a Governor as they would in a properly-chambered pistol.
I suggest that the only practical reason to own a Governor is to use .410 shotshells in it. Its "convertability" is a mirage meant only to bolster sales.
But even when using .410 shotshells, the Governor is at a disadvantage because its rifled barrel causes bird- and buck-shot to disperse too quickly and relatively uncontrollably. Further, even the special "antipersonnel" loads sold for use in it lack adequate fight-stopping penetration. Thus, it is a very-close-range-only weapon, best suited, perhaps, to dispatching snakes.
Rather than relying upon "the shotgun effect" promised by the Governor (and, by extension, the Judge), a more practical approach would be to invest your time in learning to shoot any really effective defensive pistol well enough to assure yourself that you can stop any fight in which someone else involves you.

There are no "miracle cures" which will absolve you from practicing to become an effective, accurate pistol shooter.
The "shotgun effect" is a mirage, and will not save your life in a time of need.


----------



## hideit

Yes it is a very specialized gun
I don't understand why they don't come in 6" or 8" barrels

The longer the barrel the more energy and accuracy. 
Maybe ruger will beat every body to that barrel length.


----------



## DaveShooter

Steve ? Have you shot the Judge or better yet the new S&W Gov???? I wish I could show you my target from a 7-yds this past weekend. I think you just might change your mind about this weapon,- with the new 410 Defense ammo that is aval today. Heck even 230 grain ACP- hardball shot unreal in this revolver. A very very tight group. Not picking a fight but this new Smith is great with the right ammo for defense. As far as cylinder length please come out of the dark ages. 22 revolvers have been chambered in 22-lr, long,& 22 short for yrs. Not to mentin the 327 cartridge in 4 loadings alone and one very accurate piece as well. the list of other guns that can chamber shorter length cartridges is long at that and they shoot just fine. If ya don't believe me shoot some for yourself and see the answer on target....... Oh this revolver is chambered in 45-Acp, 45 Colt, and 410 self-defense , and shotshels, I bet it will even be able to take the 45GAP round in moon -clips as well to answer your question Steve......... about chambering.........


----------



## VAMarine

Bragging about groups/targets @ 7 yards is kind of like bragging about dunking on a 5' rim.


----------



## VAMarine

As for the cylinder performance issue, shorter cartridges in longer cylinders (like a .38 in a .357) will have lower velocities and the difference will vary with gap between the cartridge and the forcing cone. With a .38 out of a .357 the gap isn't that large. With a .45ACP (which is not know for blazing velocities to begin with) and the empty space used for chambering a .410 bore load you're going to lose some umph, as the barrel length is all ready below 3" you'd have less muzzle velocity than a 3" 1911...probably less then 750/700fps. The .45LC will be probably be worse pending on loadings.

Would be an interesting experiment for the ballistics by the inch guys.


----------



## Packard

I thought that my first choice would be the NightGuard 325; .45 ACP, 6 rounds. But it is nearly the same weight as the Governor, and lists out at over $1,000.00. That makes for a pretty big spread in dollars. I would probably choose the Governor in light of the cost differential.

Note: The NightGuard comes with nicer sights, but does not accept any of the alternative ammunition. It is more compact than the Governor.

http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/...57773_757767_757751_ProductDisplayErrorView_Y

http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/...69651_757767_757751_ProductDisplayErrorView_Y


----------



## VAMarine

Packard said:


> I thought that my first choice would be the NightGuard 325; .45 ACP, 6 rounds. But it is nearly the same weight as the Governor, and lists out at over $1,000.00. That makes for a pretty big spread in dollars. I would probably choose the Governor in light of the cost differential.
> 
> Note: The NightGuard comes with nicer sights, but does not accept any of the alternative ammunition. It is more compact than the Governor.


You can get the 325 NG for under $900. As for the pricing of the Governor, it has to compete against the Taurus product, hence the lower cost. It is the lowest costing Scandium frame revolver S&W has ever released. Every other Scandium revolver from S&W is almost twice the cost of the Governor.

I'd shop around for a used 325PD.


----------



## DaveShooter

I am not bragging about my group. Just saying this revolver- The S&W Gov, is fine for a self-defense application with the right self defense ammo. I do not think the Bad Guy will ask for another round. If ya doubt what I am saying try one out and you'll see what I am saying. I gave $575.00 new in the box for my S&W Gov- not $900.00 for a S&W325 Night Guard. Maybe a Smith 625 at 900.00.....


----------



## VAMarine

Cat said:


> Here people,The test of the 410. D Dupleks 410 gauge Dupo 7 expanding slug 4-layer jeans denim gelatin test - YouTube


Supposedly that ammo has been banned for import by the ATF, so we won't be seeing that used any time soon.



DaveShooter said:


> I am not bragging about my group. Just saying this revolver- The S&W Gov, is fine for a self-defense application with the right self defense ammo. I do not think the Bad Guy will ask for another round. If ya doubt what I am saying try one out and you'll see what I am saying. I gave $575.00 new in the box for my S&W Gov- not $900.00 for a S&W325 Night Guard. Maybe a Smith 625 at 900.00.....


Do you plan on carrying this thing? a sub 3" bbl revolver with the overall length of a 5" 1911?


----------



## DaveShooter

I carry it everyday on the trail I walk 6.2 to 10 miles a day. Been fighting type 2 diabetes. Lost 63 lbs since this past june.
I honestly like my S&W Gov. Have had Taurus nothing but issues and problems. This S&W product rocks on.


----------



## Blacklion66

*Have Both*

The governor does have a sweet trigger pull like most S&Ws, from the hip rapid fire I can keep all shots inside a pie-tin at 10 feet, the #6 shot shell is good on grouse out to about 20 feet from my judge, my only grip on the judge is the double action trigger pull is pretty heavy.

As for the guns not being accurate, my S&W will shoot coffee cup groups single-action at 50 feet, I fired my 1st handgun when I was in the 6th grade (1941) and have burnt my share of powder since then, it is rather ammusing to read some of the posts by self proclaimed experts, a little like watching some young bucks argue about which car is the best

One parting shot: you only use a handgun in a gunfight if the 12 gauge is empty or out of reach


----------



## DV731

First of all, how a gun looks is fine for personal taste if your a range junkie, and I've bought quite a few on that stipulation, but when it hits the fan, it does not matter. How what you're carrying feels in your hand, which is different for each individual, how it performs, and your level of familiarity and training with the weapon is the biggest deal. A lot of people rag on the concept behind the Judge, and the Gov'nr now, but every gun frame/concept/load is designed for situational use. 

Different guns are for different things, period. I carry a poly public defender more often than not these days, but I don't take the thing to the range, it hurts like a sob to start with. As some guys have pointed out, it's not a target gun, so putting shots on paper after seven yards, whether with .45 LC or .410 is just dealers choice as far as where the round/spread is going. For up close and personal, sudden in your face conflict, they're both keepers, though. No disrespect to Packard, but brother I don't know how familiar you are with assassins but no, that's not what this gun is either. Silent and deadly ops are low velocity, low cal ammo with cans. 

The Judge is loud, inaccurate over a few feet, and does not control well. So standing off a mugger? Absolutely. Walking into a convenient store to buy a pack of smokes? Sure. Killing rattlers? You got it. The concept is solid IF you are using the right gun for the right job. It's a revolver, for heaven's sake, it's for a one or two shot conflict. People say bring enough gun. More so, bring the right gun. On the job I holster a full size .45. Call me old school. On the nightstand, Sig 220 with Tridium and surefire, extended mag. Just think where you're going to be/shooting from/shooting at.

I sure hope I don't need a 1911 and three extra mags to go grocery shopping, but hey the world is always getting worse. For now, though, all in all I would recommend the Judge, haven't shot the S&W but can't be to different, as having owned, carried, and used it for it's designated purpose. Good gun. Solid construction. Looks mean, but then back to looks thing, and if you pull it, you better be shooting it.


----------



## theycallmejam

When I first saw the Judge, I thought that the 3 different round you can use was brilliant, on the other hand,that was when I saw it, i was NOT an owner of a hand gun at the time. then I saw the Governor, I am more familiar with Smith and Wesson, So I like the Governor a little more. I like the versatility or the 410, and 45lc, and 45lcp. But I am just a shoot for fun/home defense kinda guy. If someone had broke into my home while I was sleeping, while it was pitch black, and I heard a noise, the 410 would make them go 
away, or the sound would make them poo there pants and leave, fast.......or if I had a laser on some other pistol, they might rethink there theivery, and leave


----------



## Steve M1911A1

theycallmejam said:


> ...If someone had broke into my home while I was sleeping...the 410 would make them go
> away, or *the sound would make them poo there pants and leave*, fast...[*emphasis* added]


What sound?
Do you think that the Governor has a slide to rack?
Or would you merely shoot first?

The .410 is an ineffective round, even when loaded expressly for one of these revolvers.
Used with .45 "Long" Colt or .45 ACP, these guns are large and unhandy, and relatively inaccurate. If you want to shoot a .45 pistol round, then buy a .45 "Long" Colt or .45 ACP pistol.

The Governor, just like the Judge, is merely a gimmick.
And not a good one, either.


----------



## jdw68

I have never shot the judge or the governer. I have heard that the long cylinder makes them inaccurate, but haven't tested for myself. I have never wanted this design mainly because I have always thought they were big, heavy, and unattractive. It just looks like an ugly gun to me, and adding all that size just to accomodate the 410 shell doesn't seem practical. I would never want a 410 out of a short barrel for anything!


----------



## bsj177

Hey guys new to the forum. I have a question about the 410 rounds for the Governor. I know the Governor takes the 2.5 inch rounds but some models of the Judge will take the 3 inch 410 rounds. Does the length of the round make a difference? Would that be an advantage to the Judge?

I know there is a lot of controversy about these guns and I dont want to go into that...just curious on if the longer rounds would be more effective

thanks!!


----------



## VAMarine

bsj177 said:


> Hey guys new to the forum. I have a question about the 410 rounds for the Governor. I know the Governor takes the 2.5 inch rounds but some models of the Judge will take the 3 inch 410 rounds. Does the length of the round make a difference? Would that be an advantage to the Judge?
> 
> I know there is a lot of controversy about these guns and I dont want to go into that...just curious on if the longer rounds would be more effective
> 
> thanks!!


The Box O' Truth #41 - The Taurus Judge Vs. The Box O' Truth - Page 1

The Box O' Truth #53 - The Taurus Judge, Revisited - Page 1




> *Lessons learned:*
> 1. The 3 inch .410 shells did slightly better than the 2 ½ inch shells did. But most of them still failed to make the 12 inch minimum penetration standard. However, a few loads made the minimum penetration standard.
> 2. Some of the pellets deviated sharply from their path and left the water jugs.
> 3. The longer barrel of the 28 inch shotgun made quite a difference in penetration. It seems that the short 3 inch barrel of the Judge is its main limitation.
> 4. Even at 7 yards, the pattern of the Judge is too wide, and will cause some of the load to miss a bad guy. Not only are you responsible for every pellet you send down range, but if they miss him, they do not Stop him.
> 5. The sun was shining, it was a blue bird day, and it was better than any day I ever spent at work.
> 6. It's fun to shoot stuff.
> Many thanks to ArmedSuspect and Ashby Arms in Harrisonburg, VA, for supplying the Judge and ammo for this test. And thanks to Vern and Bill for the help hauling all that water. http://www.theboxotruth.com/docs/bot53.htm


----------



## bsj177

thanks for the links...interesting stuff


----------



## GunByte

I just love arm chair experts. Many of these comments remind me of what was said about Glocks when they first came out. Stupid idea and what were they thinking of.


----------



## caloy

I wonder if anyone heard if S&W plans to eventually come out with a stainless steel version of the Governor in the near future. Bet that would be nice!


----------



## LePetomane

My wife picked one up last week. We do a lot of fly fishing in remote areas and she is scared to death of rattlesnakes. I have not had an issue with them. I was charged by a moose while fishing in Idaho. Fortunately I was in a drift boat and in deeper water. That being said, it is a nice gun. I shot .45 ACP and .45 Colt rounds through it. The recoil is very manageable and I found it to be pretty accurate at the close range which is the intended purpose of it. The gun is a lot lighter than the 629 that I carry while fishing so maybe this has a place as a back country weapon.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

...Just don't shoot Mel Brooks with it!


----------



## LePetomane

That's the Honorable William J. LePetomane


----------



## caloy

I see S&W has now come up with another version of the Governor- frame still made of scandium alloy but with the matte silver finish instead of black . Cylinder still made of stainless steel. Wonder how durable this kind of finish is compared to the black finish version . I kinda like the black finish better . I guess only time can tell. Anybody got one in matte silver finish?


----------



## desertman

caloy:
Yes they did come out with a matte silver version of the Governor. Whether the gun is useful or not as some have suggested is to me irrelevant, I bought one because I wanted one, no other reason. I have found that the black finish is more durable on S&W handguns than the matte silver. I have a Model 642 with the matte silver finish that is literally flaking off, not wearing, flaking. I also have a Model 442 with the black finish and as of yet it hasn't shown any appreciable signs of wear or flaking. Because of this I wouldn't buy an S&W with the matte silver finish.


----------



## haybaler

I just recently bought a Governor. I wanted a DA companion for my Ruger Blackhawk .45 convertible. I'm a little more accurate with the Ruger but with a longer barrel that's to be expected. My Governor has the black finish. When hiking in the pucker brush I like the idea of carrying loaded with .45Colt and having a pocket full of loaded moon clips of .45acp for faster reloads.


----------

